# water based finish



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

anybody ever try the water base poly finish ? the reason im asking is its hard to get lacquer base stains or colors but i can buy alot of waterbased stains locally


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

The only time I've ever used it was on floors. 

This product line works very well but I don't know if you can get it locally or have it mailed in.
http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/thirdproducts.asp?NameProdHeader=KTM+Product+Line+%96+Water+based+Finish


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I use water base analine dye from Lee Valley. You can clearcoat it with anything you want after it's dry. I've not used any stains on guitars so far. The dye is easy & inexpensive.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Greenman said:


> The only time I've ever used it was on floors.
> 
> This product line works very well but I don't know if you can get it locally or have it mailed in.
> http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/thirdproducts.asp?NameProdHeader=KTM+Product+Line+%96+Water+based+Finish


Thanks for that link. I think that I will give it a try in the near future.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys i didnt see the dyes when when i was looking at lee valley but i found them thanks


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks for that link. I think that I will give it a try in the near future.


Low
Wilser uses the stuff all the time now with great results.
http://ramirezbass.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

geez it looks like I need to get my nitro online shop up and running. Guys shouldnt have to resort to Home Depot Minwax for guitars.


----------

